# Overfeeeding ?



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I was jsut wondering if it is possible to overfeed P's ? I throw food in there and they chow down like there is no tomorrow. They all nice nice fat bellies, but are not sluggish or anything. They just swim around with big ol smiles on theie face looking for more to eat. Do fish even have faces ? LOL. Any help withthis would be great. Thanks


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I would suggest to feed until you are satisified they have eaten thier fill. After a little while you begin to know how much they can eat, or not. If there is any food left after 10 minutes, remove it.

~Dj


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to feeding.


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

OK thanks guys ( or gals, still meeting peeps ) Sorry for posting in the wrong section Xenon .. LOL .. thanks for moving it. Still learning how to post stuff


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

are your p's striaght from the wild or tank raised.if they are from the wild they never know when the next meal is comin so they keep on eating.so just think how much they should eat and stick to that


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Overfeeding a P is hard but do-able. What happen is that your P will eat so much that they will barf out the food little by little day by day. Mine overate itself and didnt eat for a couple days. They also did barf too


----------

